# New Fish Pics



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i picked up a butterfly pleco (atleast that's what they called it there) & a clown pleco (again..atleast thats what they called it there)...

i havent found any luck properly identifying them so if anyone recognizes the species please inform me, thanks!

this is the butterfly pleco...he looks a lot like a ray.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

clown pleco....


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

butterfly pleco, again...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

underside of butterfly pleco...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

butterfly..


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've never seen one of them before.(butterfly )

nice


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

winkyee said:


> I've never seen one of them before.(butterfly )
> 
> nice


 me either!

i picked it up because i had never seen one before, i really like its look and it was only $4


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

The 'butterfly pleco' isn't a pleco at all...in fact it isn't even a catfish.

What you have there is a *Hillstream Loach* of some sort....Asian fish that lives in very fast-moving water. You'll probably find that yours ends up hanging around the outlet from your filter a lot because he likes the extra oxygen provided by the agitated water.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Fruitbat said:


> The 'butterfly pleco' isn't a pleco at all...in fact it isn't even a catfish.
> 
> What you have there is a *Hillstream Loach* of some sort....Asian fish that lives in very fast-moving water. You'll probably find that yours ends up hanging around the outlet from your filter a lot because he likes the extra oxygen provided by the agitated water.


 yeah...thanks a lot, *Fruitbat*, i just found another thread that explained that it was not a pleco at all and infact a loach.

atleast i know what it is now :nod:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

yes that is a hillstream loach









looks nice


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

arnt thouse the chinese butterfly alge eaters i dont the the blank part at the moment it is on the tip of my tung


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

air*force*one said:


> arnt thouse the chinese butterfly alge eaters i dont the the blank part at the moment it is on the tip of my tung


 nope...check out this link


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

They sell those at PetsMart!


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

JesseD said:


> air*force*one said:
> 
> 
> > arnt thouse the chinese butterfly alge eaters i dont the the blank part at the moment it is on the tip of my tung
> ...


 thats what they call them at my lfs but theere really cool im gonna get some do you think they would do good with my africans(mnuba)


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

airforceone..do you realize what the things in your avatar are doing???!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

air*force*one said:


> thats what they call them at my lfs but theere really cool im gonna get some do you think they would do good with my africans(mnuba)


 i really dont know that much about them yet

all i know is that they like fast moving waters and need plenty of oxygen in the water or they will suffocate


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

air*force*one said:


> JesseD said:
> 
> 
> > air*force*one said:
> ...


 I wouldnt recomend it


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

too small most africans would bully them way to much


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

so does anyone know what type of pleco that is?? it was labeled 'Clown Pleco' at the fish store...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

looks like a clown pleco to me.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> looks like a clown pleco to me.


yeppers

i did some more research & determined that it is indeed a clown pleco


----------



## mason999 (Feb 16, 2004)

isnt the clown plce a tiger plec ??? looks like the one at my LFS well thats what they are calling it ?


----------



## Nix (Mar 13, 2004)

Aren't Hillstream loaches Cold water?


----------

